# Cube oder Haibike oder Specialized



## Ann (14. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem es mit Islabikes und Kaniabikes nicht klappt, waren wir heute mal beim Händler und haben die Kleine probefahren lassen. Sie wollte eigentlich unbedingt das Scott Contessa 20 Modell 2012, aber das war vom Rahmen schon etwas klein. Sie hat sich dann aufs Cube 200 Team gesetzt und gleich auf Anhieb wohlgefühlt, da hat nichtmal mehr die Farbe gestört 

Beim Cube mußte der Sattel aber auch schon etwas raus, daher hab ich jetzt mal nach 20" geschaut, die nen größeren Rahmen haben und bin eben auf Haibike oder Specialized gekommen. Leider sind hier keine in der Nähe zum probefahren.

Nun die Frage an die Experten, was würdet ihr nehmen und welches ist am besten:

Cube Kid 200 fading purple
Haibike Little Life 20" 2013
Specialized  Hotrock 20 6-speed Girls 

Meine Maus ist 1,19 groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von 54cm, wiegt aber noch keine 20kg. Auf nem 24er Cube war sie auch gesessen, von der Größe würde  das nächste Jahr locker gehen, aber nachdem sie jetzt erst fährt und auch noch etwas unsicher ist, werden wir noch kein 24er kaufen. Sie soll jetzt 1-2 Jahre auf dem 20er fahren und dann bekommt sie ein 24er Isla oder Kania. 

Bitte um eure Fachmeinungen und bin auch für Alternativen offen.

Lieben Dank und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Juni 2013)

Orbea Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (15. Juni 2013)

Großes 20er? Cycletech Moskito. In welcher Ecke wohnt ihr?


----------



## Ann (15. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Großes 20er? Cycletech Moskito. In welcher Ecke wohnt ihr?



wir wohen in der nähe von heidelberg.

das orbea schau ich mir mal an.

danke!


----------



## Ann (16. Juni 2013)

Cycletech Moskito gefällt nicht (ist uns auch zu teuer), Orbea leider auch nicht.... ja ja die Mädels.....

Kann keiner was zu nem Vergleich Cube - Haibike - Specialized sagen? Stärken, Schwächen, Preis-Leistung etc.?


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2013)

Meine Frage hatte den Hintergrund, dass bei uns seit ein paar Wochen ein (bereits gebrauchtes) Moskito in pink () in Wartestellung steht. Wärt ihr hier aus der Gegend gewesen, hätte ich drüber nachgedacht, dieses solange zu verleihen, bis ihr ein passendes 24er gekauft habt. Wir brauchen das Moskito frühestens nächsten Sommer, eher später... Aber Heidelberg ist halt arg weit weg. Wobei, als wir letztes Mal dort waren, wars sogar mit dem Rennrad...

Mein Tipp: kauf was gebrauchtes, was optisch zusagt und nicht teuer ist. Übern Winter umschauen und ein leichtes 24er anschaffen. Btw. bis nach Kusterdingen ist gar nicht soo weit von HD.


----------



## Ann (16. Juni 2013)

das wäre auch was gewesen mit leihen  tolle idee  

wir haben schon nach gebrauchten geschaut, aber das beste war ein cube 200 in weiß/pink also modell 2011 oder 2012, aber das war schon ziemlich vermackt und die wollten noch 200 öcken. das find ich unsinnig, wenn ich das teil neu für 250 bekomme. wir haben ein angebot gemacht, 150 mehr zahlen wir nicht, mal sehen, was morgen geantwortet wird. isla ist heute von england eines versteigert worden, lag dann aber auch bei 250 euro + versandkosten.... hätte sogar ausnahmsweise mal nach DE verschickt. 

beim Specialized oder Haibike hätte ich noch 120 euro gutschein, also zahle auch nur 180-200 für ein neues und als übergang finde ich das echt ok, zumal ich denke, die lassen sich auch wieder gut verkaufen, oder?

ps: kusterdingen - HD mit dem rennrad - RESPEKT!


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2013)

Nee, Kania sitzt in Kusterdingen! Falls ihr Sonderwünsche (Farbe etc.) vor Ort besprechen wölltet.  Ansonsten findet sich auch ein Händler der näher dran ist an HD. Und wenn sich die Liefersituation entspannt hat, kann man dort sicher auch Probe fahren. Wir kommen aus dieser großen Stadt wo man es nicht schafft, einen Flughafen fertig zu bauen... 

Speci und Hai kenne ich nicht so genau, als dass ich eine Entscheidung beeinflussen wollte. Stutzig macht mich schonmal die fehlende Angabe der Kurbellänge. Und Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass Du es ohne Probefahrt kaufen würdest. Auch nicht optimal, wiewohl ich zugeben muss, dies auch schon praktiziert zu haben. Ist bei Isla auch schwierig anders möglich, wenn man nicht einen kennt, der das gleiche Rad schon besitzt und mal ausleiht...


----------



## Ann (16. Juni 2013)

achsooo, du meintest kania  ach ihr seid die mit der ewigen flughafen-baustelle 

speci und hai kann ich bestellen, wenn es nicht passen sollte, dann geht es halt zurück. wobei ich schon meine, daß es klappt. und stimmt, isla wäre auch ein blindkauf. 

klar könnte sie ihr puky 18" auch noch bis nächstes jahr fahren, aber sie wollte bis vor 2 wochen gar nicht fahrrad fahren, nur mit gemeckere und gemaule (und sehr, sehr unsicher), bis wir am freitag beim händler waren und sie auf nem mtb gesessen ist. das grinsen ging rund, wenn die ohren nicht im weg gewesen wären  dann bremst sie beim puky auch nie mit dem rücktritt, den verweigert sie komplett, nachdem sie aber nun seit freitag wirklich total gerne fährt und jetzt auch "räubert" ist es mir zu gefährlich nur mit der handbremse, die auch nicht besonders toll ist  deswegen haben wir ihr ein MTB versprochen und ich denke mit nem größeren rahmen kann sie es auch noch nächstes jahr fahren und dann gibt es was leichtes, feines in 24".


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich nen Gutschein fürn Specialized hätte, täte ich das nehmen. Schlimmstenfalls isses a bissle schwer wie die meisten Kinderbikes, aber beim Umbauen kann man gleich schön individualisieren.

Cube 20" kenn ich nur vom Sehen, aber das 16" hat ne peppige mehrfarbige Optik und die Geometrie passt unsrem Kleinen wie angegossen. Weiß net, ob das beim 20er genauso ist.


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

So hab mal ne Aufstellung gemacht: welche Ausstattung ist besser?

Rahmen	
A1 Premium Aluminum 20" frame, front suspension geo, formed toptube/downtube, forged dropouts, alloy replaceable der. hanger
Gabel	
SR Suntour SF9-XCT-JR-20, 1pc alloy lower, coil/MCU spring, 1-1/8" Hi-Ten steerer, direct press type dust seal, for both V+Disc brake mount, preload adjust, 40mm travel
Steuersatz	
1-1/8" threadless, cartridge w/ seals
Vorbau	
Alloy Ahead, 4 bolt, 20º rise, 25.4mm clamp
Lenker	
Alloy riser bar, 25mm rise, 10º backsweep, 4º upsweep, 25.4mm
Lenkergriffe	
Specialized Kraton, Revo type
Bremsen 
Bremshebel	
Alloy, linear pull compatible
Schaltwerk	
Shimano FT30, 7-speed, short cage
Schalhebel	
Shimano RS-35, 6-speed, Revo Twist
Kassette	
Shimano, 6-speed freewheel, 14-28
Kette	
KMC HV500, 1/2" x 3/32"
Kurbelgarnitur	
Forged alloy arms w/ single outer chainguard
Kettenblätter	
36T, steel w/ chainguard
Innenlager	
Water sealed, loose ball, 68mm x 128mm
Pedale	
Composite platform, w/ reflectors, 9/16"
Felgen 
20", alloy, single-wall, pin joint, 32h
Nabe vorn	
Alloy, nutted axle, 32h
Nabe hinten
Alloy, freewheel type, nutted axle, 32h
Speichen	
Stainless, 2.0mm (14g)
Reifen 
Roller, 20x2.125", wire bead, 30TPI
Schläuche 
Schrader valve
Sattel 
Kids, 7mm rail w/ clamp
Sattelstütze	
Alloy, 27.2mm, single bolt
Sattelstützenklemme	
34.9mm, alloy, nylon washer

*oder*

Rahmen	
Aluminium 6061 P.G. 
Gabel	
Suntour M 3010, Federung: Stahlfeder/Elastomer, Federweg: 30mm 
Steuersatz	
VP A71, A-Head, 1 1/8" 
Vorbau	
TDS-C340-8, XLC Logo 
Lenker	
Lowriser 
Lenkergriffe	
MTB 
Bremsen
XLC V-brake 
Bremshebel	
Kinderbremshebel, Griffweite einstellbar 
Schaltwerk	
Shimano TX 35, 7-Gang 
Schalhebel	
Shimano SL-RS 36, Drehgriff mit Ganganzeige 
Kassette	
Shimano TZ 21, 14-28 Zähne, 7-fach 
Kette
KMC Z 51 
Kurbelgarnitur	
Prowheel Alu, 40 Zähne mit Schutzscheibe 
Kettenblätter	
Innenlager	
VP-BC75T, BSA Kompakt-Innenlager 
Pedale	
VP 872 N, MTB Pedal 
Felgen 
Ryde Cyber 10, Alu 
Nabe vorn	
KT-A55FQR 
Nabe hinten	
KT-A52RQR 
Speichen	
schwarz 2,0mm 
Reifen
Kenda K-829-004; 20x2.0, AV Ventil 
Schläuche	k. A.
Sattel 
XLC Junior 
Sattelstütze	
XLC Alu, 27.2mm 

Wo seht ihr die Vor- und Nachteile bzw. welches Gesamtpaket ist stimmiger? Ich vertrau euch hier mehr, denn was man zum Teil Aussagen von Händler bekommt, das ist wirklich haarsträubend. Manche Händler sollten mal en Kurs machen bzgl. Kinderfahrräder, ist ja schon peinlich, was da teilweise losgelassen  Das waren die krassesten Aussagen:
- wichtig ist nur, wie alt das Kind ist, die Größe und Schrittlänge ist doch vollkommen egal 
- das Gewicht vom Kinderrad ist völlig egal ob 12 oder 15 kg, die kommen alle aus dem gleichen Werk in Asien
- die Farbe muß stimmen, alles andere ergibt sich dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Coole Händleraussagen! 

Aber mit der Aussage "die Farbe muss stimmen" hatter net so unrecht, weil: Wenn deinem Kind das Radl net gefällt und es von daher weniger Lust aufs Radlfahren hat wie wenns ihm super gefallen täte, nützt auch der noch so beste Testsieger nix.
Motivation und häufiges Fahren kann ein gutes stückweit Materialfetischismus bzw. die bessere Technik wieder wettmachen, is meine eigene Erfahrung (hatte es nämlich bei mir selbst zuletzt eher ANDERSRUM versucht, nämlich mangels Zeit für Trainingseinheiten nur noch über Materialfetischismus, aber dann erst recht keinen Blumentopf gewonnen ).


Zu deiner Aufstellung: Les ich hier richtig "Federgabel" bei nem 20"-Kinderrad!? 
Hatten wir das Thema hier schon durch (und du willst deinem Kind diese Unsinnigkeit wirklich antun) oder darf man dir an dieser Stelle nochmal explizit davor abraten!?


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

Klar muß die Farbe stimmen, da ist meine Kleine eh ganz ganz eigen, aber ich meine, auch wenn die Farbe stimmt, macht es das Rad ja nicht einfach 3 Kilo leichter oder paßt besser, da gibt sich eben nichts von alleine 

Tja, bei den beiden Bikes ist ne Federgabel drin, aber wiegen trotzdem 10,6 bzw. 11,2 kg, sprich das Teil rauszuschmeissen (und bei den Rädern stimmt die Farbe ) wäre ja noch am einfachsten zum Gewicht sparen, oder? Dann noch andere Reifen, ich denke das Gewicht wäre dann für 1 Jahr zum überbrücken aufs 24er ok. 

Die 2011 Kania sind ja nun auch reduziert, aber hier hab ich mehrfach gelesen, daß die grottig aufgebaut sind, da das Trettlager viel zu hoch sein soll.

Oh man ist das alles schwer.....


----------



## Y_G (17. Juni 2013)

Kania sollte man erst die neueren Modelle nehmen. Die mit dem hohen Tretlager passen von der Geo einfach nicht. Wenn das wirklich nur bis zum 24" nächstes Jahr ist, würde ich den Gutschein nehmen und hoffen das ich das +/-0 wieder verkauft bekomme. Dann lieber richtig in das 24" investieren. Das fährt Sie dann sicher länger...


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

Danke.



Y_G schrieb:


> ......, würde ich den Gutschein nehmen und hoffen das ich das +/-0 wieder verkauft bekomme..



und welches für den Gutschein, das Spezi oder das Haibike?


----------



## trifi70 (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, wir stimmen ab: HAIBIKE


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

na toll, 1 stimme speci, 1 fürs hai IoooooooooooooooooooooooI

die haibike-händler hier haben keines da, müßten erst bestellen, das speci könnte die maus am donnerstag probefahren....... hab halt gedacht, ob mir einer was zum rahmen sagen kann, ob das hai wirklich größer ist....

fürs hai, weniger gewicht, schaut besser aus
fürs speci, angeblich höhere qualität und schaut für die kleine besser aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich geh ma nur nach die Bilder. Das Hai ist geschätzt 5cm höher! Design gefällt mir auch besser. Ginge auch für Junx. Das Speci ist ein reines Mädelrad, heißt ja aber auch so. Geschwungener Rahmen sieht nett aus, aber eher nach Cityrad als MTB. Wobei, sehe grad, 2012er Modell, die aktuellen haben eher so einen Damen-Rahmen, Trapez nennt man das wohl.

Federgabel ist an beiden überflüssig.

Kettenführung am Speci passt nicht zum Mädchen-Rad, das ist eher was für DH-Bikes... Die macht wohl den Gewichtsunterschied aus 

Schaltwerk am Hai schleift fast am Boden... Käfig zu lang für 7 Gänge.

Reifen am Hai sind ev. schwerer zu ersetzen wenn verschlissen. Schwarze Reifen sind einfacher und kostengünstiger beschaffbar.

Wenn sie das Speci besser findet, es Probe fahren kann, warum dieses nicht nehmen? Zumal wenn sie noch unsicher fährt, ist das kleinere vl. doch die bessere Wahl? Das Hai scheint mir höher als unser Moskito und das ist ab ca. 120cm geeignet. Qualität gibt sich nix, Wiederverkauf ist schwer abzuschätzen, aber mit dem Gutschein solltest du am Ende bei +/-0 rauskommen, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Juni 2013)

Bei der Entscheidung ob Hai oder Speci kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.

Daher werf ich noch weitere Kandidaten in die Runde  :
Frog 55 http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/frog55.aspx
Woom 4 http://www.woombikes.com/collections/startseite/products/4


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

@trifi70
danke für deine ausführungen, das hilft schon weiter
hier mal die links zu den aktuellen
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/kids/hotrockgirls/hotrock206speedgirls#specs
http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,763,12623,detail.html
beim hai würde mein mann die schutzbleche (zukaufbar) noch in passendem pink-lila lackieren, das könnte gut kommen 

 @schwarzerRitter
boah, wie fies ist das denn, noch mehr auswahl 
woom fällt raus, da warte ich seit ca. eine woche auf antwort auf ne mail und da kommt nichts. tja, macht auf mich keinen so guten eindruck, da bin ich komisch. wenn´s streßig ist, erwarte ich zumin. mal einen kurzen zwischenbescheid, aber gar nichts? geht nicht sorry
frog ist auch wieder aus england, also keine probefahrt etc. die farben sind auch nicht so der knüller  und mein gutschein kann ich auch nicht einlösen....
aber danke für die tipps


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Hab grade auch mal die Bilder über Google rausgesucht, weiß net, ob ich die gefunden habe, die du meinst!?
(besser wär´s, wenn du selbst gleich den Link zu den Rädern bringst, den du meinst, sonst sprechen wir hier alle von versch. Rädern, siehe sogar Trifi70 ist durcheinandergekommen mit den Baujahren...)
EDIT: Ah, du hast´s in der Zwischenzeit schon gemacht, gut so (dann hätte ich mir die Google-Arbeit sparen können)

Also das weiße 20" Haibike und das pinkfarbene 20" Speci, richtig?

Ich seh´s wie Trifi70: Das Haibike hat halt ein recht hohes Oberrohr, besser wär´s, wenn das max. so hoch wie ne gedachte Linie zwischen Steuerrohr und Hinterradnabe.
Das Speci sieht zwar ein bisschen wie ein Mädchenrad aus, hat aber wenigstens n ganz niedriges Oberrohr.
Wobei: Wenn ihr hauptsächlich Straße fahrt, ist das fast egal, anprobieren tät ich´s aber trotzdem.
Wenn ihr hauptsächlich Gelände fahrt bzw. "Kinder-Stunts" (auch Mädchen können was aufm Radl, oder? ), dann ist ein niedriges Oberrohr besser (sogar bei Erwachsenenrädern!)

Zu den weißen Reifen des Haibike: Ich als Vater eines klitzekleinen Cube-Fahrers bin regelrecht Fan von diesen weißen Reifen, die machen einen großen Teil der peppigen Optik aus. Angebot gibt´s wohl auch genug, bei uns in Freising sind die gar net so selten, liegt wohl an der starken Cube-Präsenz hier (die Cube haben ja fast immer weiße oder weißschwarze Reifen). Jedenfalls kannst die Dinger überall (wo´s Cube und Haibike usw. gibt) nachkaufen.
Problem ist eher: Rein an Leichtbaureifen gibt´s in weiß wohl nix (oder doch, dann her damit!?), da müsstest dann eh umwechseln auf andere Farben (wie z. B. jenka hier im Nachbarthread mit seinem 16"-Cube, der hat jetzt viel leichtere schwarze Schwalbe-Reifen drauf).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> frog ist auch wieder aus england, also keine probefahrt etc. die farben sind auch nicht so der knüller



Ja, echt komisch, wenn´s nicht das CNOC 16 in der obercoolen Farbe Mango (bei unsrem Kinderstockbett heißt das Melonengelb) gäb, müsst man meinen, auf der Insel haben sie noch nicht rausgefunden, dass man die Grundfarben auch mischen kann... 
(jaja, und ihr könnt mich jetzt weiterhin aufziehen, dass so´n Kinder-Cube in Werksausführung elendig schwer ist... )


----------



## Ann (17. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Also das weiße 20" Haibike und das pinkfarbene 20" Speci, richtig?



rischtisch 
aber ihr habt recht, hätte ich auch gleich machen können!

wir fahren viel feldwege, mal im wald und auch viel straße. für stunts - keine ahnung, ob sie das mal macht. ist eigentlich eher ne vorsichtige - da ist die mama froh drum. sie hat sich von klein auf auch NIE auf ein fahrzeug gesetzt, ohne den helm, den hat sie sich sogar beim bobbycar selbst geholt - brav, gelle? 

ich find die weißen reifen auch toll, machen was her und wenn es nicht anders geht, kann man sie immer noch gegen schwarze tauschen. finde es auch schade, daß es die Schwalbe Mow-Joe nicht in schwarz/weiß gibt. 

das cube kid 200 http://www.cube.eu/kids/kid-200/kid-200-purple/ ist sie gefahren, das ging super, aber hätte nen ticken größer sein können. der sattel mußte schon ein stück hoch, weil sie ziemlich lange beine hat. ich sehe z.b. beim oberrohr zwischen dem hai und dem cube kein unterschied, aber ich bin ja auch laie! was seht ihr da? das cube 24 ging dagegen wieder gar nicht, das war echt noch viel zu groß.... da kauf ich lieber noch en rad und wenns bloß für ein paar monate ist.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2013)

Leg ma ein Blatt Papier auf den Monitor. Oberkante an die Oberkante der Reifen. Dann siehst Du, dass Oberkante Sitzrohr (wo die Saddelstütze im Rahmen verschwindet) und damit auch das Oberrohr deutlich unterschiedlich liegt bei Hai und Cube.


----------



## Ann (18. Juni 2013)

danke für den tipp mit dem blatt papier. so seh sogar ich was und weiß was gemeint ist 

ich möchte euch ganz ganz herzlich danken für die hilfe hier. wieder viel gelernt - das forum hat damals schon super geholfen für mein mann das perfekte bike zu finden. er liebt es immer noch heiß und innig und es wurde auch noch nicht geklaut  und das muß auch so bleiben!!!!

so, für meine kleine ist es jetzt doch ein cube geworden. 
unser händler hat gerade angerufen, die kunden geben das cube team 200 girl modell 2012 für 150 euro her. das rad wird gerade vom ihm komplett durchgecheckt und gepflegt etc. und heute abend oder morgen können wir es abholen. ich find es super und die maus ist bestimmt auch happy, wenn sie nachher vom kiga heimkommt und die freudige nachricht bekommt. 

so schaut es aus:
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/kid-200-girl_15.jpg

jetzt mal noch ne letzte frage, was würdet ihr für schutzbleche dranmachen, schmalere oder die rowdy? keine angst, die bleiben auch nicht scharz sondern werden passend lackiert


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2013)

Gut, ich nehm den Hai/Speci-Gutschein, der jetzt über is 

Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung. Je länger man die vor sich her schiebt, je mehr Alternativen tun sich auf und letztlich weiß man gar nicht mehr was nehmen...


----------



## Ann (18. Juni 2013)

trifi70 da sagst du was. je mehr man sich mit beschäftigt umso schlimmer wird es. das ganze spiel kommt dann wieder beim 24" 

gutschein wird nun sinnvoll in playmobil investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. Juni 2013)

Gratulation, saugeile Optik und das zum Flohmarktpreis! (bisschen neidisch, weil unser 16"-Cube kostete ja dann doch 190 trotz Vorjahrespreis; aber für´n Mädchenbike hätten wir eh keine Verwendung) 

Allereinzigster Wehrmutstropfen bei dem Bike (bei deiner anderen Auswahl aber ebenso) ist halt das Gewicht, kann man aber je nach Zeit und Lust (und Geld) mal angreifen. Oder halt so lassen, wir alle haben unsere Kindheit mit viel zu schweren Rädern überlebt (aber nervig war das schon, gab bloß damals eh keine Alternativen).

Wir sind hier übrigens die Annahmestelle für günstige ausrangierte Weiß-Reifen, also nur für den Fall, dass du auf schwarz umrüsten willst... 

Zu den Schutzblechen kann ich dir leider nix sagen, wir sind seit jeher traditionell Schutzblechverweigerer und tragen unsere Dreckspritzer am Rücken und im Gesicht mit Würde (auch in der Schule im Unterricht ).


----------



## Y_G (18. Juni 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> jetzt mal noch ne letzte frage, was würdet ihr für schutzbleche dranmachen, schmalere oder die rowdy? keine angst, die bleiben auch nicht scharz sondern werden passend lackiert



Na gar keine, das ist doch nur tote Materie die man rumschleppt


----------



## Ann (18. Juni 2013)

danke euch 

na schutzblechen nehmen wir mal und lackieren, ob sie dann zum einsatz kommen, schau mer moal  weiß halt bloß nicht ob schmale oder breite.

ich denke mal am gewicht machen wir nichts mehr, da wurde schon a bisserle was gemacht, scheint fahrfertig bei 10,2-10,3 zu liegen. für 1 jahr ist das ok und beim 24er geht eh wieder alles von vorne los. ihr 18" puky wiegt ja mehr, als das 20er jetzt.

 @Banglabagh75
FALLS wir reifen umrüsten, denke ich an dich. aber ich glaub das wird wohl eher nichts, denn meine maus findet die weißen reifen klasse.
kräm dich nicht wegen dem preis, ist ja ein gebrauchtes. aber wichtig daß der händler eben alles checkt.

ich weiß noch bzgl. gewicht in der kindheit. kettler hat da gerade die ersten aluräder vorgestellt, da hab ich eines bekommen. man, das war ein unterschied wie tag und nacht zu dem klotz vorher. war ich stolz auf mein kettler und hab es geliebt, das hat auch über 2 jahrzehnte durchgehalten


----------



## Ann (7. Juli 2013)

So jetzt gibt es mal ein Bild vom tollen Rad mit den neuen Schutzblechen 
Ist schon witzig, im Kindergarten wollen alle Mädels das Rad von der Maus und einige Eltern haben uns jetzt schon saugute Angebote gemacht, wenn wir das Rad nächstes Jahr wieder verkaufen. Also wir werden def. mehr bekommen, als wir bezahlt haben, das find ich doch genial  Was so ein paar Schutzbleche doch ausmachen


----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2013)

falscher Thread.... sorry


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Mädels-Cube!

Ich hass ja eigentlich Schutzbleche, aber DIE stehen dem Rad wirklich ausgesprochen gut!

Schon witzig, gell, da gibt es diese Räder ganz normal im Handel käuflich zu erwerben, aber kaum tut´s mal tatsächlich einer, wollen alle anderen auch plötzlich "so ein schönes Rad"! 
Oder meinst du, der "Run" auf euer Radl ist echt "nur" wegen der schönen Schutzblechfarbe?


----------



## Ann (7. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Oder meinst du, der "Run" auf euer Radl ist echt "nur" wegen der schönen Schutzblechfarbe?



Du, ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Aber der passende Farbverlauf auf den Schutzblechen ist echt ein Hingucker  Denke schon, daß das was ausmacht. Vor allem in der Sonne, das Rad selbst ist ja perlmutt weiß und die Schutzbleche haben auch Perlmuttanteil, das glänzt richtig toll im Sonnenschein


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> das Rad selbst ist ja perlmutt weiß



Echt, das Rad ist PERLMUTTweiß!? Nur das Princess oder wie?
Weil die Jungens-Cubes sind ja alle normal-weiß, zumindest unsres und die anderen weißen Kinder-Cubes, die hier in Freising rumfahren.

Perlmuttweiß ist natürlich schon der Hingucker!


----------



## Ann (7. Juli 2013)

Also das Team-Jungen-Modell (aber in 24") war ein "anderes" weiß  Lackierer sagt, dat iss permutt, also glaub ich das mal 

Das 24 Girl Vorjahresmodell war auch Pearl, gerade mal geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

